# Unique/Hippie names?



## LovingLimes

I know it's early for me, but if I have a boy I would name him either Charlie or Sebastian. For his middle name I want something earthy, unique, hippish like Bear or River, but with Sebastian I am having a hard time thinking of something that would go. No I am not doing this to be "cool" if anything I would name my kid somethng like Pencil if I could but I know that is too weird so I am restraining myself to the middle name, lol. Plus I know people just think you are stupid if you name your kid something really out there and I at least want to give him a chance in life, lol. Any help?


----------



## Stormynights

My cousins name is Sebastian Alexander Cole.
Cole (Coal, Kole) could be kinda hippie-ish, and it sounds nice. 
Sebastian Cole, 
Sebastian Soul,
Sebastian River,
Sebastian Jay,
Sebastian Reed,
Sebastian Cliff
Sebastian Nile

:thumbup:


----------



## threebirds

Hiya,

Sebastion Rock
Sebastion Tree

Will also depend on surname ...
Good luck x


----------



## Arlee

It's not really earthy but I like the name 'Rocket'.


----------



## sailorgirl1

How about Lake? Or Bourne? 
xx


----------



## sailorgirl1

Oooohhh Saylor I love!


----------



## MrsMoo72

WE seriously considered 'Fox' as a middle name.... as in Fox Mulder hehe!!


----------



## Lillerina

Sebastian Forrest
Sebastian Wolfe
Sebastian Phoenix


----------



## Coxie

I LOVE the name Mercury for a boy and am trying to work that into a middle name for our son but my husband just isn't having it.


----------



## ProudMummyy

Storm! :) Mother nature weather so sor of earthy and I think Sebastion Storm goes well together :D


----------



## Arlee

Lillerina said:


> Sebastian Forrest
> Sebastian Wolfe
> Sebastian Phoenix

Cool suggestions!


----------



## kiki04

Charlie Raine
Sebastian Raine

:shrug:


----------



## leahsbabybump

wolfe 
pheonix
soul 
love all of these im not good with earthy name my Oh says i like chavy names :-(


----------



## silverlizard

I love Sebastian Storm... sounds like a character from a book or something!


----------



## Blob

I love Sebastian Wolfe :thumbup:


----------



## NennaKay

I like someone's suggestion: Sebastien Reed... earthy, but not too out there.


----------

